# Direct Revenue...Lies and Deceptions!!



## MicroBell (Sep 21, 2004)

You remember Direct Revenue?? Those wonderful people that bring you some great products...like *CERES.DLL, LocalNRD.dll, nail.exe, conscorr.exe, aurora*... OH yea!! Well..they are back in the news...as Brad Stone interviewed Direct Revenue's new CEO Jean-Philippe Maheu.

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/8974223/site/newsweek/

After reading the whole interview...I've never heard so much BS in my life in the way he describes this company. As I was reading it I began thinking of one of those old sayings......You know the ole attage... *"Don't Pi$$ down my back and tell me it's raining!"*

Pay special attention to comments about *"responsibility for the behavior of affiliates and distributors"* and the *"company uses the name ‘ABetterInternet"* questions that are posed. These guys change names all the time for one main reason. 

*TO HIDE!!* :4-surpris 

Once they trash the name...as it becomes associated as a nasty spyware/adware vendor they make a new name...and start all over. These guys are after one thing and it's not to make sure they disclose their software to the poor user. NO..NO... It's all about the mighty *DOLLAR! * :4-money: 

Make as much as you can....as fast as you can...and move on.


----------



## jgvernonco (Sep 13, 2003)

And most of the behavior is still legal...it seems hard to believe, doesn't it?


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

Here's some interesting reading along these lines:

http://forums.maddoktor2.com/index.php?showtopic=5681

http://www.revenews.com/wayneporter/archives/000923.html

http://www.nmreport.com/archives/2005/08/direct_revenue.php


----------



## MicroBell (Sep 21, 2004)

Direct Revenue..... BUSTED!!...lol

Finally some "Good News". If Hurricane Digital Media, LLC can prove (and it sounds like they can) a direct link and paper trail to DR......this will be BIG NEWS. The New York Attorney General's Office should take action as they have in the past with even less evidence and since DR is already being probed...this may be the first step in taking them down!!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2005)

*Hurricane has entered the fight*

We invite you to check out our new blog:

http://www.course-notes.org/hurricane/ 

The battle is joined.


----------



## MicroBell (Sep 21, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> We invite you to check out our new blog:
> 
> http://www.course-notes.org/hurricane/
> 
> The battle is joined.


Outstanding David. Thanks for the link. I for one (like many others) will watch this process with great interest. Best of luck taking these "Crapware Makers" down and recovering some of your losses.


----------

